# View of Sun and Moon From North Pole



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

My brother sent me this picture.

View of Sun and Moon From North Pole.

Too beautiful not to share.










A scene you will probably never get to see in your lifetime....

This is the sunset at the North Pole with the moon at its closest point.

You also see the sun below the moon. An amazing photo and not one easily duplicated. You may want to pass it on to others.

The Chinese have a saying: 'When someone shares with you something of value, you have an obligation to share it with others...'


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That is AMAZING! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool photo, but in reality there are no mountains within hundreds of miles of the north pole. Also, when viewed from any point on the earth's surface, the apparent diameter of the sun and moon are virutally identical. This is why a total solar eclipse lasts for no more than a few mintues.

I hate to say it, but this photo is "modified" at best, or a complete fraud at worst.

Did your brother mention where he got it from?

A google search picked up this article under the "Urban Legend" section:

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_sun_moon_north_pole.htm


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Had to ruin it eh?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

NoSvOrAx said:


> Had to ruin it eh?


Yes.

Great photography is great photography. This isn't great photography.

It's still a beautiful piece of art, but it's inaccurate to pass it off as a photograph.


----------

